# Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer RN TDI CGC



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is right, Dasher qualified today and earned his Rally Novice title!!! :whoo: If that wasn't amazing enough. In a huge trial- this is a 4 day cluster (Rally was 4 hours behind so we had to wait all day) Dash scored a 99 and tied for first place again even competing in the B class- because of Dora and Belle's titles with me. He ended up going second but I am so very proud. Everyone was commenting on him and how wonderful of a heeling dog he is.

The crazy thing happened today that is making me think I am not going to put up with my neighbors... While Dash and I were in the ring. Two dogs ring side got into a fight- AKC reps had to come and there was blood. Mind you these are obedience dogs (okay not saying anything about conformation people!) who are usually very well trained. A Golden jumped on a Boxer and there was blood. Dash is a heck of a confident talk to trust mommy and keep heeling! In rally, you are allowed to talk so I just said "uh oh" the same sound we were doing for therapy dog and his tail went right back up. I feel horrible for the Boxer as this was the lady's first show and I talked to her for awhile (first it is that far behind and then her dog get's attacked). I have never seen a dog attacked at a dog show so this was shocking to me. I was very happy as soon as we were out of the ring, Dasher was pulling me to go get his jackpot treat and forgot about it.

Okay and the sugar on the cake- the people I sat with (everyone I knew wasn't doing obedience today- there is herding, agility, flyball, breed, etc- an amazing venue) were so happy, Dash beat out a professional obedience trainer with all of his goldens!!! <BG> Watch out for those tiny dogs especially the ones who don't take their eyes off their mama!

Okay horrible pic but the building was clearing out and everyone was going to the group rings by the time we got done. And they didn't even give title rosettes 

Amanda & Dash (who has his mouthful with his antler and smelly bullystick!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YAAAHOOO!*Go Dashie go! Amanda, seems like all your waiting and hoping and searching has been worth every second to get this special little man! *Congrats*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda you are an awesum trainer and really have a great dog in that boy!! Whoooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo!! Way to go you two!! eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo::cheer2::clap2: WAY TO GO, DASHER!!! :clap2::cheer2::whoo:

Amanda~ You never cease to amaze me with all you accomplish w/your fur babies! You go girl! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! That is fantastic. :cheer2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA AND DASHER!

Amanda, you and Dash are an awesome team!!! Its truly amazing what you've achieved with him within the short time you've had him. He's an amazing little guy with a fabulous Mom for his trainer. A *HUGE* Congratulations to you and Dasher man!

:cheer2::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:AMANDA & DASHER :whoo:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that's big news. Congratulations. 

Scary about the fight though. Poor dogs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, you are amazing! I don't know why this doesn't surprise me. Next thing we'll hear is all three of them are water champs! Congratulations to you and Dash!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Amanda! Dasher is an amazing little guy. But so much credit should go to you for all you do with them. :first:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Way to go Amanda and Dasher! :clap2:

That is fantastic Amanda. I can only imagine how proud you are of Dash. Know though-that we are very proud of you too--because behind every good dog is a good owner and you rock!:rockon:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amanda, it's wonderful that you and Dash have bonded as a team. I know you are proud of him...but he couldn't do it without you. Congrats!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I was overjoyed when Amanda called me today to give the great news!!!!!!!!!! Dasher loves his mommy and rightfully so as she is a very special lady and he has good taste too!

DASHER AND AMANDA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!! DASHER IS THE FIRST BELLATAK PUPPY TO ACCOMPLISH A TITLE LIKE THIS AND I AM SO PROUD OF THEM BOTH!!!!! 

I CAN'T WAIT TO BUY YOU A DRINK OF YOUR CHOICE IN CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW Amanda!!! That's fantastic! Way to go Dasher!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: CONGRATULATIONS DASHER AND AMANDA!!!! :whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Way to go Amanda and Dasher!! Wooooo Hoooooooo!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dash you are amazing!
Good boy!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy said:


> [..]
> I CAN'T WAIT TO BUY YOU A DRINK OF YOUR CHOICE IN CHICAGO!!!!


Amanda, if Kathy is only getting you ONE drink, I'd recommend a nice Long Island Ice Tea which goes a looong way, LOL.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, you are obviously an impressive trainer! I wish you could have video'd it to show us, I'd love to see you and Dash work.

Congratulations! 

What a wonderful bond you two have...


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!
I love the hear about all the "fun stuff" than havanese can do. They can do anything. I use to do some track with mine, a little freestyle (hiding in the basement) and they can do EVRYTHING (at least almost) as other breeds can...and with sugar on it!

Sorry to hear about the dog attack at the obedice competition. I am always very aware of other dogs when I am at a show, since I have seen it happend here too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys- I celebrated with some pulled pork last night which Dash felt he had to get his share too!!! While I deserve some credit- honestly, I barely trained Dash for rally. I did rally with Belle and Dora and I think it is a great precursor for obedience but I just don't have as much fun as it with obedience or agility (apparently Dash doesnt realize that <shhh>. And he has way higher scores than Belle and Dora who I did train (okay Belle scored high and low- never consistent!) Dora would always be a bit freaked out if it was an new venue.

Thank goodness Dash is the way he is, honestly if that dog attack happened with Dora- I am not sure I would ever be able to take her in the ring again. Some dogs are soooo sensitive to that stuff and he was about 10 feet away from it and while he stopped and looked and his tail and head went down when I talked to him and he ignored it. I wouldn't have blamed him to quit and would have just picked him up to NQ but I didn't want to create an issue with him. So our "uh oh" worked just fine.

Okay, today I bumped him up to being completely off leash but we haven't ever done rally advanced signs- let's see how much touch comes into hand today!!! So while doing wonderful yesterday, we may become quite the lfunny team today! <BG> I think we need to be humbled from yesterday as the obedience judge didn't know how to pronounce Havanese


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher!!! Way to go!!:whoo:
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dash!
Awesome...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations Dashing Dasher and Amanda! what a wonderful outcome for a scary day!!! what a boy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Dash and Amanda! Wow!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Yay Dasher and Amanda!!! Congratulations!!*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo:Hurray!!!!! Dasher and Amanda!!!!! Whoo hoo:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is WONDERFUL news! Congrats to you and the Dash-man!!! :whoo:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!!!!*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS* to you Amanda and the Dash Man.* :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, didn't even realize that was Dash in the thread title :hail: :thumb: . . . way to go! Congratulations to you both!! Sounds like he has a ball and has definitely found his niche. I'm sure it is fun for Kathy to see one of her own do this well. 

Maybe you need to start training professionally, starting with your neighbors (not the dogs LOL).


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally missed this thread! You guys ROCK! I'm so proud of all of your hard work Amanda. Seriously will you adopt me?!

I am going to try Rally with Posh next week because I'm showing my mother in law the way to the training facility and at the same time as basic obedience (which she is doing with her cavie pup) they run Rally. We will see how Miss Thang likes it...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Share what happened today! I shared the news with all that would listen at the club meeting/dog show today. I was thrilled to say the least!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I think you would really enjoy and if you need help start a rally thread. It really is fun and kind of a corss between agility and obedience.

Okay so I take Dash in advanced cause I am frugal and not gonna waste a trial day and my entry fee for doing novice (he already got the title) so worst case I waste some money and realize he isn't ready. Well I literally look up the signs that morning (it has been a few years with Dora and I know they changed a few) but there are only like 6 or so additional signs. Advanced is also completely off lead so I thought if we pass, Dash gets a cookie. Well, my SUPERSTAR rocked the advance ring. Honestly two signs we have never done before- as soon as we got the course map we practiced them out the ring. Dash tied for first place with another 99- he had a crocked sit on one of the new signs. The rottie beat us in time but we were faster than the flat coated retriever! I got this one on video so I will have to share it. I am just so proud of him. I could tell he was a bit confused and kind of bored about 3/4th of the way through so I am going to have to work on that but I was THRILLED to say the least. So he has 1/3 legs for his next rally title!!!! (and so far his low score is a 97!!!) Oh and the best part is they gave out NICE ribbons (I love rosettes!)

PS- I will start a new thread on what could very well be our new addiction!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!! Way to go Dash and Amanda! :whoo: I think it's SO impressive that Dash continued on when the fight broke out just because you encouraged him with an "uh oh". Fantastic training, Amanda!!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats! and Thanks for sharing the video! How do you get him to be so calm? I picture my Bella hopping up at me, and not sitting nice and still lol!
(The video I saw was through your blog spot.)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I just saw this thread. You and Dash are just awesome! Congratulations! I'm taking Rally classes right now, but I don't know if I'm brave enough to actually compete in a trial. I love it though and think it really helps you bond with your dog.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I think we need to be humbled from yesterday as the obedience judge didn't know how to pronounce Havanese


Wow, I think they know how to pronounce "Havanese" now: "Dasher!" Amazing and congrats to both of you!

Jane


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all  I hope to finish his rally advance next month. I have been training Dash for obedience at home so rally seems easy well for the dog compared to obedience. I can talk to him unlimited but I try not to cause it is harder to go from tons of talking to not. It is the person that has to read the signs and process them so handler errors are very common. 

As to calm, it is sooo much easier to take a happy fun dog and make them calm than take a calm dog and make them hyper. Teaching heeling can be hard but we just doodle and play between practicing. One of Dasher's favorite things is doing some intense heeling than suddenly I throw the frisbee. I get wild with Dash after we do rally even in the ring. That helps for fast downs. But to be honest part of him being calm, I think he does sometimes get bored but shhh he looks happy and the judges don't notice it. But I can see him wanting to visit


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay apparently I had a goal to finish it next month but then didn't enter for over a year (oops I guess agility and obedience took over!) The local club had Rally and I entered Dash since he needed 2 legs for his advanced title and my little man rocked the rally ring. We don't train but I do play heeling games with him so I think it is just another mom being silly game. One of the things I am most proud of, I have to say he may have barked going in but he did not bark one time we were in the ring this weekend!!! He did very well both days and today we stopped at Wendy's to celebrate his title.

I have to share a picture cause I am not sure where he learned this but when people clap, Dasher thinks I need to reward him right then and there. It is more about him after all!!! Both days he did the thing where we go in for ribbons and I place him in a sit. When people clap, he jumps up and digs my leg so I will pet him!

Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer AXJ, AX, CD, RA, HC, TDI, CGC


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

ama0722 said:


> Okay and the sugar on the cake- the people I sat with (everyone I knew wasn't doing obedience today- there is herding, agility, flyball, breed, etc- an amazing venue) were so happy, Dash beat out a professional obedience trainer with all of his goldens!!! <BG> Watch out for those tiny dogs especially the ones who don't take their eyes off their mama!


I know it's been a few months but CONGRATS! I have to share a similar story with Clover... he got his CD in 2000 when no one knew what a Hav was. I was entered one day at a cluster and the Novice obedience entries were 50-60 dogs per day.

I was warming Clover up and someone with a Border Collie watched me for a minuted, then said "He's cute, does he ever qualify?"

That woman did really nicely that day, her dog got a 195 and second place.

Clover got FIRST out those nearly 60 dogs with a 198.5 :rockon:

~K


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is an awesome story and I loved the way you told it too! I love the hidden performance breed within them <shhhh> I usually walk in to anything and they say cute little dog. Around here I already have people saying my next dog is gonna be a Dasher


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Dasher and Amanda on your RA title. You are an amazing team.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:clap2: Amanda and Dash.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations to a multi-talented team! Way to go!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys ROCK! :rockon:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amanda, that is amazing! Congratulations to you and Dasher


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is Dasher in action.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Amanda - that was really fun to watch. Congratulations! You do such a great job with your dogs. 

And Clover's mom - that was a great, great story!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congats!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You two make it look so easy


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

That's an amazing video to watch. I've only gone to one agility competition (to watch not participate) and found it fascinating to see how owners communicate with their dogs. It's clear that Dasher only has eyes for you and that's just amazing given all the distractions. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I will give him the credit this time. I honestly haven't done any rally in over a year with him(we did a drop in course last week a friend set up for 3 runs). Later this summer I am thinking of doing a Dasher v. Dora and putting them in the same class and using them against each other  Should be fun!

Carol- thanks he probably even has more eyes to distractions in agility rather than rally as he definitely noticed the stuffed toys and one of his favorite friends the lowchen outside the ring! We trained a leave it when getting ready for therapy dog as a puppy and he really has that one down. He is a mommy's boy and really has an amazing bond to trust me and know he will be rewarded later


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great job, Amanda and Dash! And K, great ending! lol That'll teach 'em. 

Dasher must be thinking "what is she making me do THIS time?!" He's fantastic with you and you make a great team.


----------

